# Amplificador de 12V (PARA AUTO)



## menduco (Sep 6, 2007)

hola, me encargaron el diseño de un amplificador para auto. la persona esta lo quiere por que esta cansada de que le roben el estereo y me pidio q le hiciera uno para conectar el reproductor de mp3

osea lo q necesito es si alguien sabe como diseñarla, la cuestion es q debe tener una sola entrada(para el mp3) en esa entrada conectaria la salida de audio del reproductor.

gracias, nos estamos viendo


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 6, 2007)

los amplificador para automovlies son pupolares aso que te propongo que utilices el mentado TDA 2005 el diagrama lo podes ayar facilmente si buscas su hoja de datos, mejor si elijes la configuracion en puente "entrga mayor potencia  +o- 20w sobre 4ohm"


----------



## ciri (Sep 6, 2007)

tengo este .PDF, fijate si te gusta y le podes cambiar algo!!


----------



## menduco (Sep 7, 2007)

Ciri, gracias por el circuito de casualidad sabes cuanto sale armarlo ? Si alguien tiene otro circuito pueden pasarlo

Me acabo de acordar de algo y es que la impedancia de salida del reproductor tiene que ser igual a la entrada del amplificador ya que si no es la misma se me va a quemar la salida del mp3. Tampoco se cuanto es el valor de las impedancias de los reproductores, si me pueden aconsejar gracias, nos vemos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

La salida del mp3 es de baja impedancia, esta diseñada para actuar sobre un parlante de auricular, la entrada del amplificador es de alta impedancia, NO habra ningun problema.


----------



## menduco (Sep 8, 2007)

todos los amplificador presentan alta Z ?
 el circuito que me paso ciri funciona realmente=


----------



## djfores (Dic 21, 2007)

Buenas tardes a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro, antes que algo les dejo mis saludos y les digo que hay cosas realmente interesantes y que admiro la atención y cordialidad del mismo. Soy tecnico electricista, entiendo algo de electronica, pero mas que nada soy aficionado a las pc. Soy Dj y me gusta mucho el audio, y busque mucho pero no encontre en el foro lo que busco...
necesito armar para el auto una placa amplificadora que trabaje con 12 volt, y en esta tensión que me entregue la máxima potencia posible. Entiendo que manejaría mucha corriente, pero no quiero complicarme armando fuentes para subir la tensión. Agradecería mucho si alguien me puede dar una mano,  teniendo en cuenta que soy casi principiante. Tendría que alimentar un Parlante de 15 pulgadas y 8 ohms, calculo que con 100 watts rms andaría bien. 
Les pido disculpas si esto ya esta posteado, y me indiquen donde buscarlo.
Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 21, 2007)

q tal? djfores, bienvenido al foro. Trabajando con 12V, el TDA1562Q es el integrado q conosco, con el q vas a obtener la mayor potencia, unos 55Wrms, con unos 10A de consumo aprox.. ahora.. 100W RMS lo veo muy dificil a 12V, no tiene sentido tanto consumo de corriente.

Acá lo podés encontrar:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

Saludos.


----------



## djfores (Dic 21, 2007)

Te agradezco por contestar. Sino que me podes recomendar con su respectiva fuente trabajando a 12 volt? Algo no muy complicado, no tanto como yo! Jajaja. Por si no se entiende, para usar en el auto... Una fuente que eleve la tensíon con un amplificador mas potente.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Dic 21, 2007)

hola sabes aqui hay una fuente que eleva la tension

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

y aqui esta el amplificador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

yo hise el amplificador de 100 + 100 wrms con la fuente

y funciona espectacularmente fuerte dentro de mi carro

aqui el link para que veas como funciona

YouTube - audio car casero

espero te salga todo bien y te sirva 

adios......................


----------



## javi_SS (Jun 23, 2008)

con cuanta intensidad trabajan estos circuitos?

con un transformadorr de 15-0-15 puede funcionar el amplificador?


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 30, 2008)

La idea sería conectarlo a la bateria del coche mediante una llave (pensa que el consumo para un TDa 2005 no sería  taan grande). Con transformador si te anda, el 2002, 2003 y 2005 son parecidos; yo los hago andar con 12V.
menduco: si buscas potencia, un tda1562 es lo más (aunque tenes que considerar muuuchos mas costos y recuados en cuanto a los 10A que se come...y ni hablar de los parlantes)

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Han pensado en el TA8225?, yo alguna vez ensamble uno y trabaja bastante bien, considerando que la alimentacion es de 12 a 14 volts que genera el automovil


----------



## JAESGOZ (Mar 31, 2009)

luciperro swerias tan amable de pasarme el circuito y el pcb de el tda8222 que mencionas gracias


----------



## gca (Mar 31, 2009)

El circuito lo puedes encontrar en la pagina www.alldatasheet.com y pones la nomesclatura del integrado y te dice toda las especificaciones del mismo y tambien te muestra circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## maxep (Mar 31, 2009)

uff esta plagado de esto. te recominedo el 7560(tda) es el mismo que usa pioneer en sus estereo
sino tenes mas b arato el 7560.. o un 7377 da muy buen sonido realmente


----------

